# MPC Mercury Police car



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey all, 
Just a few picks of my Mercury police car. It's a snap kit.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

looks great Rob, only thing is, I CANT SEE IT DUDE,..lol.....Its to dark on this end for me, I had to capture the pick and Enhance just to get a little bit look really,..I mean I love Cop car builds, And Even know its a Snap kit as well, it seem to be PRETTY COOL LOOKING,.....

So, Is there Anyway you could Enhance the picture and lighten it up some and Re-Post it, so we could see it a little better any by any change Rob.. ?

If not, NO WORRIES, I'm sure it looks good,...





*
Ian*


----------



## robster94gt (Feb 5, 2009)

hmm, I searched earlier for an earlier thread I thought I had started. I couldn't find it so I started this new one. I had some pics of it under brighter conditions. Maybe I went too far with the stylistic photography with this one! I kind of liked the shadows - reminded me of a car sitting under a street lamp. That was the idea anyway, ha ha.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well, Maybe they used there Spotlight on the Cop Car to put the Street Light Out,..lol..They can do that you know, and besides man, It's like I said before, 
It's JUST FINE THE WAY IT IS MAN, and great job as well Rob...So, 
"NO WORRIES AT ALL DUDE"...




*
Ian*


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

robster94gt said:


> I had some pics of it under brighter conditions. Maybe I went too far with the stylistic photography with this one! I kind of liked the shadows - reminded me of a car sitting under a street lamp. That was the idea anyway, ha ha.


I like the "stylistic" photography; it really sets a mood. However, I'd also like to see a few well lit photos that show off your work better.

Based on what I see in the current photos, it looks like a nice, clean, straightforward build up. I particularly like the matte paint finish; for whatever reason, to me it seems more appropriate for a vehicle of that era than a high-gloss paint finish would. Well done!


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

...great work! ..."Car 54, where are you?"


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

I'd like to see a few brighter pics as well, but it looks good. Actually, to me it that lighting it has a little bit of a sinister, bad guy look.
Can you give some info on the kit? I liked to see if I could pick one up. Thanks.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Dadvball said:


> Can you give some info on the kit?


It's a Round 2 reissue of an old MPC kit; currently it's called the Super Snap 1949 Mercury Police Patrol Car. I have one from the original release, and I don't recall it being a snap kit (it's buried somewhere in my stash, so I can't check) so I'm wondering if Round 2 modified the original kit.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice model. Reminds me of the police car used in the monster movie THEM!.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Xenodyssey said:


> Nice model. Reminds me of the police car used in the monster movie THEM!.


Close. That was a 1953 Ford Customline Sedan; they have similar body styles.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

I could just see it being menaced by a giant ant. Close enough in style.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Very nice work.Reminds me of Stallon's Cobra car.....


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Shadows are fine, but it helps to see the silhouette.


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Xenodyssey said:


> Nice model. Reminds me of the police car used in the monster movie THEM!.


That's why I bought it! Thinking of this great Diorama with a Heller Ant. The car is too big for that Heller kit to work. I may try to use an AMT Gigantics Tarantula but it too may be too small.

Cheers
Max Bryant


----------

